# Tuning eines Stevens Kid Sport 24



## reSponse (24. April 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

nachdem ich jetzt weiß, dass mein Sohn ein 24" Bike benötigt (war Thema hier) und mittlerweile die Frage beantwortet ist, ob Fertig-Bike oder Selbstaufbau (war Thema hier) bin ich nun der Meinung, dass es ein Selbstaufbau werden soll. Zum Einen, weil ich mir erhoffe damit für Junior das "Optimale"  Bike aufbauen zu können, zum Anderen kann der Junior damit gleich was lernen und bekommt dadurch eventuell auch einen ganz anderen Bezug zur Materie.

So, Tuningobjekt soll sein ein Stevens Kid Sport 240. Gewicht laut Website 11.3kg. Denke mal das ist eine gute Ausgangsbasis.

Verändern möchte ich folgendes:
- ID Ganganzeige entfernen (wem fällt eigentlich so ein Scheiß ein?)
- Umwerfer mit dazugehörigem Drehgriff entfernen
- Leichtere Reifen/Schläuche (Schwalbe Mow Joe)
- Andere, griffigere Pedale (irgendwelche Ideen?)

So und dann würde ich gerne noch folgendes machen, aber da weiß ich nicht ob das möglich ist - ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen

- Kurbelgarnitur: Ich würde gerne nur das 32 Kettenblatt behalten, bzw. gegen eins aus ALU austauschen. Läßt sich das so einfach bewerkstelligen, oder brauche ich hier einen neuen/anderen Kurbelsatz?
- Zahnkranz austauschen. Da ja standardmäßig nur ein 7-fach verbaut ist, ist das natürlich ein wenig dünn. Also würde ich gerne auf 8-fach oder 9-fach hinten (11-32) umrüsten. Passen solche Zahnkränze aber überhaupt räumlich in den Rahmen rein? (das ich einen anderen Umwerfer/Schalthebel für das Zusammenspiel benötige ist mir klar)

Habe auch schon versucht an Informationen ranzukommen, aber bisher habe ich nichts verwertbares gefunden...

Danke, Markus


----------



## pebcak (25. April 2011)

Würde nicht zum Stevens greifen. Das wiegt mit Starrgabel (und ohne ahead) schon soviel wie andere mit Federgabel. Ich hoffe es ist noch nicht gekauft. 

Das Problem von 7 auf 9fach ist nicht die Rahmenbreite, sondern die Kasettenaufnahme der Nabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reSponse (25. April 2011)

pebcak schrieb:


> Würde nicht zum Stevens greifen. Das wiegt mit Starrgabel (und ohne ahead) schon soviel wie andere mit Federgabel. Ich hoffe es ist noch nicht gekauft.
> 
> Das Problem von 7 auf 9fach ist nicht die Rahmenbreite, sondern die Kasettenaufnahme der Nabe.



Nein, das Stevens ist noch nicht gekauft, wollte es am Dienstag erst einmal in Augenschein nehmen. Mir kam's auch schwer vor, dachte halt, da kann man einiges rausholen... Scheint aber nicht so zu sein.

Nochmal zu 7-fach => 9-fach, weil mich das einfach generell interessiert -  d.h. mit einer anderen Nabe, die einen 9-fach Zahnkranz aufnimmt läßt sich so eine Umrüstung realisieren?

Danke, Markus


----------



## Tomboy-Fan (26. April 2011)

Habe letze Woche für unseren Junior (6 1/2 Jahre) da Scott Scale JR 24 gekauft. Kann es nur weiterempfehlen, wiegt 11.3kg inkl Federgabel vorne! Haben uns bewusst für das 24"  und gegen das 20" entschieden obwohl es auf den ersten Blick noch gross aussieht!

Im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes in dieser Grösse leicht und sieht einfach auch besser verarbeitet aus! Die 21 Gänge sind Luxus, fürs erste beschränken wir uns auf 7 Gänge der mittleren Scheibe! Haben schon die ersten kleinen Touren (inkl. kleinere Steigungen und Abfahrten) gemacht und der Umstieg vom 16"-Bike ist gelungen!


----------



## Cyborg (26. April 2011)

reSponse schrieb:


> Nochmal zu 7-fach => 9-fach, weil mich das einfach generell interessiert


Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hängt es davon ab ob deine Nabe "neu" oder "alt" ist. Die "neuen" Naben können 8/9-fach Kassetten problemlos aufnehmen, 7-fach wird mit einem Spacer montiert (zB. http://www.bike24.net/p14520.html). 9-fach auf den "alten" 7-fach Naben geht nicht.


----------



## pebcak (26. April 2011)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hängt es davon ab ob deine Nabe "neu" oder "alt" ist. Die "neuen" Naben können 8/9-fach Kassetten problemlos aufnehmen, 7-fach wird mit einem Spacer montiert (zB. http://www.bike24.net/p14520.html). 9-fach auf den "alten" 7-fach Naben geht nicht.



Richtig, bei den Kinderrädern sind im Normalfall 7fach-Naben montiert, dann würde eben eine neue Nabe angeschafft werden müssen.


----------



## midige (26. April 2011)

Hallo,

bei unseren beiden Specialized 24ern, ein A1 FS und ein FSR, sind Schraubkranznaben montiert, d.h. umrüsten nur mit Einspeichen einer anderen Nabe. Beim Anschauen überprüfen oder nachfragen.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## trailjo (28. April 2011)

Thema Kurbel: 
Wenn die Kettenblätter (mit Imbusschrauben) an den Kurbelstern geschraubt sind, kannst du ummontieren.





Das kleine Kettenblatt ist separat geschraubt und läßt sich leicht entfernen. Wenn du das große Kettenblatt weglassen willst, sind die Schrauben, die das Mittlere gemeinsam mit dem Großen halten zu lang. Lösung: Statt des großen Blattes einen Rockring aus Kunststoff montieren.
Da die Kette nach dem Demontieren des Umwerfers im ruppigen Gelände leicht(er) vom Kettenblatt springen kann, solltest du sie etwas kürzen um die Spannung zu erhöhen.

Umbau 7fach auf 8/9fach:
Die aktuellen günstigen Räder mit 7-fach haben einen Schraubkranz. Dieser läßt sich nicht gegen 8/9fach Kassetten tauschen. Unterschied erkennt man am kleinsten Ritzel. Beim Schraubkranz ist es aufgeschraubt (sic):




Eine Kassette hat dagegen eine Mutter auf dem kleinsten Ritzel:


----------



## midige (29. April 2011)

Super Antwort,

viel schöner als meine.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Diman (30. April 2011)

reSponse schrieb:


> bin ich nun der Meinung, dass es ein Selbstaufbau werden soll.


Warum dann Stevens kaufen? Ich würde einen leichten Rahmen einzeln holen.


----------



## trailjo (1. Mai 2011)

Diman schrieb:


> Warum dann Stevens kaufen? Ich würde einen leichten Rahmen einzeln holen.



Dann mach' mal einen Vorschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (2. Mai 2011)

maxx flashmaxx


----------



## trailjo (2. Mai 2011)

Nicht schlecht, wenn auch mit 320 inkl. Starrgabel (die mit 120 zu Buche schlägt ) eher die Ausgangsbasis für einen finanziell etwas ambitionierteren Aufbau. Dafür hat man mit der Farbwahl eine gute Basis für ein individuelles Bike. Mit einem Satz leichter Laufräder und guter Komponenten bekommt man bestimmt einen traumhaften Flitzer zusammen.

Allerdings bekommt man bei dem Kid Sport (dessen Rahmen in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse liegen dürfte) schon die komplette Ausstattung dazugeschenkt und kann sich bei reduziertem Schraubertrieb auf die schlimmsten Gewichtssünder konzentrieren. 
Von daher hat reSponse schon einen stimmigen Ansatz.


----------



## Diman (2. Mai 2011)

Der Flashmaxx Rahmen ist schon ziemlich leicht, da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das Kid hier mithalten kann. Die Ausstattung aus dem Fertigrad ist zumindest bei mir fast komplett rausgeflogen.


----------



## reSponse (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Den Flashmaxx Rahmen habe ich mir auch angesehen, vor allem die Geometriedaten. Der Rahmen ist ein 11.2" Rahmen und der kommt mir zu klein vor - den hat mein Junior vielleicht noch ein Jahr, dann stehe ich wieder vor dem gleichen Problem...

Das Kid Sport ist es letztlich jetzt doch nicht geworden. Problem war (jetzt bitte nicht lachen), dass es das Bike momentan (zumindest in unserem Raum) nicht in der Farbe Blau-Weiss gibt. Nach einigen Diskussionen ist es jetzt ein Scott Scale JR24 geworden (ich war schon soweit ihm das RC zu kaufen, aber das scheiterte am Veto der Mutter). Ist mit 11.8kg (Katalogangabe) auch eine ganz gute Ausgangsbasis wie ich meine und hat von allen Bikes die wertigste/stimmigste Ausstattung. Mein Sohn hat das Teil probegefahren und er kommt gut damit zu recht. Werde mir jetzt das Teil sukzessive vorknöpfen und mal schauen was man daran noch erleichtern kann.

Danke nochmal für die vielen positiven Anregungen und Tipps, konnte  einiges lernen.

Ciao, Markus


----------



## Pan Tau (2. Mai 2011)

reSponse schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Den Flashmaxx Rahmen habe ich mir auch angesehen, vor allem die Geometriedaten. Der Rahmen ist ein 11.2" Rahmen und der kommt mir zu klein vor - den hat mein Junior vielleicht noch ein Jahr, dann stehe ich wieder vor dem gleichen Problem...
> 
> ...



Na dann Deinem Junior allzeit gute Fahrt, Dir viel Freude beim Tunen und halte uns doch bitte mit gelegentlichen Updates (Fotos nicht vergessen) auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## reSponse (3. Mai 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Na dann Deinem Junior allzeit gute Fahrt, Dir viel Freude beim Tunen und halte uns doch bitte mit gelegentlichen Updates (Fotos nicht vergessen) auf dem Laufenden!



Danke, werd' ich machen - Updates werden aber eher unregelmäßig erfolgen, da ich momentan noch viel anderes um die Ohren habe...

Ciao, Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (30. Mai 2011)

@ reSponse,
ich wünsche euch viel Spaß mit dem Scale.
Mein Junior ist ganz stolz und glücklich mit seinem.


----------



## woltemd (31. Mai 2011)

Das Scale ist sehr schön, das hatten wir auch im Auge, letztlich scheiterte es an der Farbe. Ich habe übrigens einen neuen 14" Cube MTB Rahmen für 99 bei Ebay erstanden (bikepalast sollte noch einige im Angebot haben), daraus sollte sich etwas Gescheites machen lassen. 

Gruß
Dirk


----------

